# Bundle Deal for Sony Pocket Edition $149



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For any ladies interested in the Sony Pocket Edition, I got an email about this deal today - same bundle is on the Sony site for $169. It's a pretty cover (Sony covers tend to run about $30 or more) and the two free books (which doesn't matter much if you aren't interested, which I wouldn't be...).

I say ladies because the cover is pretty girly.  Of course if a manly man took advantage, I could probably be persuaded to take the cover off your hands... 

http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/522083054.htm


----------

